# Comic poll



## thaddeus6th (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey, kids.

It's possible I'll be creating a new [well, sort of, it'll be an updated version of something I did ages ago] comic series. The main character will be like a less competent (and less politically correct) Sir Edric.

Anyway, something I was wondering about, as the only webcomic I've ever regularly read was 8-Bit Theater, is what readers or potential readers consider most important. There's regularity, art, dialogue or something else.

If you're on Twitter, you can vote here (please only vote in one place so I get a more accurate picture): Morris Dancer on Twitter

If you've got a minute to spare, it'd be very helpful to know what people value most. 

Should it go ahead, it'll be a roughly medievalish (with plenty of anachronisms) world, full of magic, knights, and a craven weasel-heart protagonist.


----------



## logan_run (Dec 1, 2017)

I voted coming out regularly,


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 2, 2017)

Cheers.

From what I've gathered, dialogue seems to top the list, though other things got votes too.

It's taken me a lot longer than expected, and that's with knowing the dialogue more or less (I'm going to add that post-scanning as it's a lot more efficient). Anyway, most of the episode 1 drawings are done, and I'll definitely do the first few. Just trying to decide whether to get three done and put them up weekly, or put them up as they're ready.


----------

